
Objects on Rails “Sponsor Edition” now includes a conversation with Sandi Metz - ichilton
http://devblog.avdi.org/2012/06/12/objects-on-rails-sponsor-edition-now-includes-a-conversation-with-sandi-metz/
======
ludicast
Sandi Metz is awesome. Her SOLID ruby talk might have been the best I've ever
seen (google for it).

